# Please Help Me Identify This Swiss Pocket Watch



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

I picked up this Pocket Watch last week at a local junk shop, but can't find out who made it.

It has "S+P" & "0800" stamped inside the caseback and "S+P" & "243" stamped on the movement. I'm wondering if the "S"=Swiss & and the "P"=Patent? The "+" seems to be the classic Swiss cross, so am I correct in assuming that this watch is Swiss Made?

There is also a ladies name with a Feb. 1891 date engraved inside. The decorative engraving on the outside has a rose gold dove flying into a rose gold nest. Can anyone provide additional information on this watch? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

Some additional photos:


----------



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

Just can't seem to find out much about this piece...any ideas out there?


----------



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

While taking more photos inside of the case back, I discovered what I think is a trademark stamp. I have tried taking photos, but it is too small for my camera to pick up. I can see it fairly clearly under a loupe...it is in a Chevron shape and has a bird inside...maybe a turkey, quail, pheasant, peacock or chukar? I looked through all the pages of the mikrolisk website, but was unable to find it there.


----------



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

I have this watch listed on ebay for those that are interested. I will post the link after I re-check the rules to see if it is allowed. Cheers!


----------

